# ISFP and ENTP Match?



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

JT Cove said:


> It's actually a better system because it highlights how the types with dominant judging ACTUALLY do more judging than perception even though Myers-Briggs classifies the introverted judging dominants as perceivers, and vice versa


Thanks for explaining it. I've asked the question before, but no one ever seemed to explain it well or know the answer. I've definitely noticed that a lot of Myers-Briggs introverts tend to do just the opposite of what their last letter would state, and that the Socionics categorizations seem to be much more seamless than MBTI ones. Honestly I'd say a lot of J/P errors in MBTI typing happen in introverts; I can't speak for them, but it definitely seems common.


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

Wild said:


> Thanks for explaining it. I've asked the question before, but no one ever seemed to explain it well or know the answer. I've definitely noticed that a lot of Myers-Briggs introverts tend to do just the opposite of what their last letter would state, and that the Socionics categorizations seem to be much more seamless than MBTI ones. Honestly I'd say a lot of J/P errors in MBTI typing happen in introverts; I can't speak for them, but it definitely seems common.


I agree. I'd go so far as to say that introverts have the most errors in typing and difficulty determining their type in general. It likely has to do with the fact that extroverted functions are easier to identify, and in extroverts they're the most dominant feature of their personality


----------

